# 14 day Quarantine must before you fish if you are from these state to fish NY



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Alabama

Alaska

Arkansas

Arizona

Delaware

Florida

Georgia

Guam

Idaho

Illinois

Indiana

Iowa

Kansas

Kentucky

Louisiana

Minnesota

Mississippi

Missouri

Montana

Nebraska

Nevada

North Carolina

North Dakota

Oklahoma

Puerto Rico

Rhode Island

South Carolina

South Dakota

Tennessee

Texas

Utah

Virginia

West Virginia

Wisconsin

Wyoming


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That idiot governor of theirs should just put the whole USA on the list!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Ya, my son trains at Lake Plasid all winter and this was to be his first world cup races. Canceled because of that mole of a governor


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good to see *Governor Cuomo still being pro active dealing with the Virus. On the other end of the spectrum, you see Governor Desantis opening up the entire state of Florida, without restriction, and letting the chips fall where they may. Time will tell which approach, if any, is the best. *


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

This thread will end shortly, all have an opinion and mine is that with socialism first thing you try to do is shut down the economy, get the public under government control and restrictions , and that is what’s going on now, the left is doing whatever they can to get the president out of office and they will go so far as to shut the country down costing millions of jobs and ruin the economy. Yes it’s a virus and you might believe half of what mainstream media is feeding you, they are all on the left except maybe one but again they have people brainwashed into believing shutting down is the answer. I call it Bull


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

glasseyes said:


> This thread will end shortly, all have an opinion and mine is that with socialism first thing you try to do is shut down the economy, get the public under government control and restrictions , and that is what’s going on now, the left is doing whatever they can to get the president out of office and they will go so far as to shut the country down costing millions of jobs and ruin the economy. Yes it’s a virus and you might believe half of what mainstream media is feeding you, they are all on the left except maybe one but again they have people brainwashed into believing shutting down is the answer. I call it Bull


Socialism, where did that come from. You must drink a lot of KOOL AIDE


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Yep, Trump's a socialist. He closed the economy down. He also said it's a democratic hoax, it will magically just go away, we should test drinking or injecting bleach. Good leadership.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, believe what you want, the future will show. Look at the real history of this nation, it’s all on paper, just not in the history books you had in school.,


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

glasseyes said:


> Ok, believe what you want, the future will show. Look at the real history of this nation, it’s all on paper, just not in the history books you had in school.,


Lots of other countries have been shut down and haven't fully opened. Their hospitals are overwhelmed. Partly that's due to their terrible hospitals even with socialized healthcare. 

We lead in deaths but I find that due just to our population. Deaths are highest in the most densely populated areas. It's similar in other countries. Where theres 16 million people living on top of each other, things have mostly been shut down.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

It’s highest in democratic run cities/states as is crime. Cuomo is a moron without the virus. Born and raised on NY but will never go back as long as it’s run by idiots. 

This thread will be closed and we’ll all be banned so I had to add my $0.02.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

luredaddy said:


> Good to see *Governor Cuomo still being pro active dealing with the Virus. On the other end of the spectrum, you see Governor Desantis opening up the entire state of Florida, without restriction, and letting the chips fall where they may. Time will tell which approach, if any, is the best. *


is this the same governor that sent old sick people back into homes which got everyone sick and resulted in mass deaths?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

matticito said:


> Lots of other countries have been shut down and haven't fully opened. Their hospitals are overwhelmed. Partly that's due to their terrible hospitals even with socialized healthcare.
> 
> We lead in deaths but I find that due just to our population. Deaths are highest in the most densely populated areas. It's similar in other countries. Where theres 16 million people living on top of each other, things have mostly been shut down.


our death rate is lower than Europe's if you count europe as whole. as each individual country handled it in their own way, so did each individual state.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Patricio said:


> is this the same governor that sent old sick people back into homes which got everyone sick and resulted in mass deaths?


You know it! He is also the same one that in the beginning when their numbers were so high in New York City, and other states were trying to keep New Yorkers from coming to their states, he threatened to sue all of them! Seems like the pot calling the kettle black to me!!!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

We need a Thumbs Down button


luredaddy said:


> Good to see *Governor Cuomo still being pro active dealing with the Virus. On the other end of the spectrum, you see Governor Desantis opening up the entire state of Florida, without restriction, and letting the chips fall where they may. Time will tell which approach, if any, is the best. *


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The whole Covid Issue has been a learning experience from day 1. If you are pro-active dealing with it, you will make mistakes. How you deal with those mistakes is the important thing. There are other supposed leaders , who have done very little and have delegated responsibilities to others. They blame everyone but themselves and their inadequacies for the problems they refuse to address. Hopefully GOOD leadership and the TRUTH will prevail.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

luredaddy said:


> The whole Covid Issue has been a learning experience from day 1. If you are pro-active dealing with it, you will make mistakes. How you deal with those mistakes is the important thing. There are other supposed leaders , who have done very little and have delegated responsibilities to others. They blame everyone but themselves and their inadequacies for the problems they refuse to address. Hopefully GOOD leadership and the TRUTH will prevail.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you for the intelligent, non-reactionary response luredaddy. Nice to see that not all avid fisherfolks are filled to the brim with anger. Hope this thread gets closed. We should be grateful and glad most of us have the opportunity to go fishing.

You all take care.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

What was meant as a PSA for those chasing salmon and trout in NY turns out to be a steaming pile of unreadable political ****.

There are forums for that and this isn't one of them. I hope the Mods. nuke it soon.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> What was meant as a PSA for those chasing salmon and trout in NY turns out to be a steaming pile of unreadable political ****.
> 
> There are forums for that and this isn't one of them. I hope the Mods. nuke it soon.


All this other crap aside,is Guam the state between North & South Dakota?


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)




----------

